# Walsh: Deval Patrick shouldn't be paid 'at all' for Olympics role



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Walsh: Deval Patrick shouldn't be paid 'at all' for Olympics role
Boston Mayor Marty Walsh doesn't think former Gov. Deval Patrick should be paid "at all," let alone $7,500 a day to serve as a "global ambassador" for Boston 2024 - the group seeking to bring the Olympic Summer Games to the city.

http://www.wcvb.com/politics/walsh-deval-patrick-shouldnt-be-paid-at-all-for-olympics-role/31890758


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't think deval should be paid either, but since I can't stand mahty just as much it's kind of hard to pick a side here. Maybe a cage match could settle it.



> Romney is not being paid for his advisory work.


Hey Mitt, knock that stuff off you're making the rest of them look bad.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

As per usual, the fix is in. That bag of shit ran the state into calf crushing debt and he's still lining his pockets until his next big gig. 
Disgusting.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deval Patrick decides to go fee-free*
Matt Stout, Richard Weir
Former Gov.


0 Comments


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

"Because I think the Olympics could be good for the commonwealth, I will continue to help *as and when I can*, but not for a fee," Patrick said.

Yeah, he thought that up all by his onesies. The books prove that he knows all about what's good for the commonwealth...

Translation: You dirty bastards, calling ME out like that! My name will only exist on letterhead. Don't even think i'll miss a tee time with Barry for this shit...


----------

